# A300 Owners Take Note!



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

If anyone owns an A300 (as do I) I suggest that you take a look at this thread. 
http://www.heavyequipmentforums.com/showthread.php?22976-06-Bobcat-A300-Chaincase
I hope you will find it informative.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

If anyone has questions I will be happy to offer a reply.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

So any update or metal shavings showing up?


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I have been too busy to check into it. As I probably mentioned in the other thread I had the Bobcat mechanic come out and finish the install. we recently did a retaining wall installation that required the use of the skid on some steep grades. It would occasionally leak oil. It was not consistent and the oil would drip from the bottom of the machine (at the back of the pan, where the fuel tank drain is). When I had time I began searching for the leak. I could not find any leaks in the hydraulic system. I did, however notice that one of the bolts that secures the rear access hatch (the one we used to do the repairs) was missing. It made perfect sense. As the machine gaind incline the chaincase oil would shift to the rear and spill out through that bolt hole. Needless to was relieved that I did not have a hydraulic leak but I was pissed that the compartment was probably being contaminated with dirt and water. Of course the dealer said that it probably vibrated out. No way! There was a bunch of the selant in the hole and when I installed a new bolt it required a lot of effort to screw it in. It felt as though there was still thread locker gumming up the threads. I had one of my guys suck out all the old oil and replace it with new oil. No samples as of yet but I intend to replace it again when the fall rush slows down. 
Are you thinking of buying one?


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking into a S300 or A300 two speed. Just not too sure if the A300 is worth the extra money is it will come into issues as I own it. I wont be buying new to 2-3 years old. less than 1000 hours.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

The chaincase on an A300 is the same as all the other large frame Bobcats of the same era, including the S300. It stands to reason that any one could have the same issue that my A300 had inside the chaincase. As far as the A300 vs the S300 I would go with the A300. I have only owned A series skid steers. I started with an A220 and then moved up to an A300. I like the way they function. I have used SKID steers but never owned one. The all wheel steer units will get much more traction and push more material, especially if you have to manuever while pushing. If I was not interested in the all wheel steer I owuld buy a Cat not a Bobcat.


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

jason, is this the plate under the seat on top of the chain case, there are 8-10 bolts? the shop called this the rear drive shaft inspection plate? give a call if you want.
Rich


----------

